# Spilt Some Pink Antifreeze On The Carpet



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I spilt some pink antifreeze in my closet area when winterizing the washer dryer hook up







. It saoked into the carpet and found its way through the floor to the ground.

Whats the best way to clean it up?

I have already soaked it up with a towel but I think it will leave a residue if that is all I do.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Soak up as much as possible. Can you get a carpet cleaner in to that area? That may be your best alternative. At least thats what id try first.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a tough one as I would imagine that this carpet can't come up? - The problem with wetting the area would be that moisture could get trapped under the carpet. Do you have a wet-dry vac? Maybe blotching it with water and using the vac would work? Also, maybe baking soda for the smell?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Soak up what you can and point a fan at the spot for a day or 2 to dry it out.

Steve


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

After it dries, use regular rubbing alcohol and lightly but briskly rub across the top of the carpet. Let it dry, and repeat as necessary. It will get it up.

This also works for Nail Polish. Let the polish dry for about a week, then use the alcohol to remove it. You will be surprised how easy it comes up without damaging the carpet. Do Not Do This On Uncured Polish!!!!! It will smear and make a mess!!!


----------

